# Large Aquarium Fish Swallowed Whole



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

...by another fish

A friend posted this link on my facebook. Craaaazy....


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

wow, that is pretty crazy!


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

That's crazy how big a BELLY can expand.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Now that's pure gluttony!!! Crazy....


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Gulper Catfish, their mouths are huge.


----------

